# buspar slightly more angry



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I have been taking buspar for anxiety and I'm on day 6 and I notice I have slightly less patience than normal and I feel more assertive/anal. I'm not extremely mean but I am a little more angry than normal. I don't know if this is a bad or good thing, or a side effect that will go away? What do you guys think?


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

did the same effing thing to me


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I would say it's only been 6 days - see what happens. Also, google buspar and side effects you might find stuff on other boards. I have never taken the stuff so I cant say.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

The first time I heard of buspar was in these forums, lol but still haven't heard anything positive though. It might just be a preliminary side effect though.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

I actually don't mind the assertiveness. I think it makes me more defending of myself. I'm not too mean but I can be mean back if some one judges me. Before I would just take the ****.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

So it has obviously had an effect on anxiety there 

I remember when I suddenly became more assertive. I was worried that I would have sudden outbreaks of aggression b/c it was so unfamiliar. It never happened though. I just stayed nice but more assertive. Sure makes socialising A LOT easier.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Lisa said:


> So it has obviously had an effect on anxiety there
> 
> I remember when I suddenly became more assertive. I was worried that I would have sudden outbreaks of aggression b/c it was so unfamiliar. It never happened though. I just stayed nice but more assertive. Sure makes socialising A LOT easier.


Agreed! I still have weeks to go to see the full benefit.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

You only just started, right? The effect might disappear again (!) and then come back. There has to be a certain level of the drug that has to be built up in your brain for the effect to be stable. That's why you need to take it for a few weeks. Until then your brain is adjusting and it might not all be great all the time. Just saying so you dont feel shocked if the assertiveness is suddenly gone again (I had that and it was SUCH a sad day). The effect came back and then stayed after about 6 weeks.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Lisa said:


> You only just started, right? The effect might disappear again (!) and then come back. There has to be a certain level of the drug that has to be built up in your brain for the effect to be stable. That's why you need to take it for a few weeks. Until then your brain is adjusting and it might not all be great all the time. Just saying so you dont feel shocked if the assertiveness is suddenly gone again (I had that and it was SUCH a sad day). The effect came back and then stayed after about 6 weeks.


Gotcha, I have had not much anti anxiety benefit from Buspar though GAD wise.


----------



## Isolta (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been taking Buspar for about 6 weeks now and I felt the same increase in aggression that you're talking about. I would all of a sudden just get really angry over minor things. I read a bunch of forums and found that other people had the same side effect from taking buspar. About a month after I started taking it, I stopped becoming irritated so easily and my aggression level is back to normal, so to speak. I think that buspar is helping with my SA, although it is still kind of early in my treatment. My main issue with it is that I get incredibly dizzy about 20-30 minutes after taking it. The dizziness can last for at least an hour sometimes. I figured it would go away after the first couple of weeks, but it is a persistent side effect. Have you had other side effects aside from the aggression?


----------



## Pantera (Nov 9, 2012)

I've been on buspar for about 10 days for anxiety and it gives me more energy like prozac/zoloft but it also makes me angrier and more assertive. I also have less of a desire to say anything, it makes me remorselessly taciturn and somewhat angry.


----------



## penny22 (Nov 16, 2013)

*buspirone & anger*

Barry, 
I have been taken buspirone for 6 months and have had so many problems with anger and lack of judgment of my actions. I just lost my job over it.

I get a hostile, argumentative, and a non-caring attitude toward EVERYBODY.
I would not advise taking this medication for S.A.



barry1685 said:


> I have been taking buspar for anxiety and I'm on day 6 and I notice I have slightly less patience than normal and I feel more assertive/anal. I'm not extremely mean but I am a little more angry than normal. I don't know if this is a bad or good thing, or a side effect that will go away? What do you guys think?


----------

